# Netgear WGR614 v9 Router - 'No connection detected'



## Aliice (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 
I recently bought the Netgear WGR614 v9 Router.
I went through the setup, following all the instructions until it said 'restarting your network'. After this it just said 'no connection detected', I then checked the instructions on how to solve this, and none of them worked. The router is wired up correctly, I checked this countless times.

Can anyone help me? I'm so frustrated :upset:

Thanks :sigh:

PS - I set it up with my broadband modem, if that helps at all..
Also, the router is right next to the computer, so it can't be the signal.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Aliice (Sep 25, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alice>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : maria-62a119e12
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Cable Modem 351000
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A4-BB-A1-CD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 86.15.194.181
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 86.15.192.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.254.0.52
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 November 2008 13:16:29
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01 December 2008 13:14:33

C:\Documents and Settings\Alice>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll assume you followed my instructions exactly.

The fact that you have a public IP address indicates you have the modem connected to one of the router's LAN/Network ports and not the WAN/Internet port. Connect it properly and follow the previous instructions again.


----------



## Aliice (Sep 25, 2007)

The modem is connected to the internet port, and the internet light is on on the router. Also the computer is connected to one of the LAN ports and that light is on too. So im not sure whatsup?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that public IP address indicates that the router is not "routing". Are you SURE you reset to factory defaults?


----------

